
MapFactor Navigator - MapFactor
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mapfactor.navigator&hl=en
======
xd1936
> MapFactor also makes the popular NavigatorFREE GPS navigation software for
> PC, Pocket PC and WinCE

Finally, I can upgrade from my iPaq Windows Mobile phone!

